# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Απολύμανση κλουβιού

## Panosp

Καλησπέρα ,
τι είδους απολύμανση είναι καλό να ακολουθούμε σε ένα κλουβί μετά το θάνατο ενός πουλιού ;
Ξέπλυνα το κλουβί με ζεστό νερό και σταγόνες χλωρίνης σε ένα σφουγγάρι , πιστεύετε ότι αρκεί ;

----------


## jk21

1 μερος χλωρινης 10 μερη νερο ,καλο πλυσιμο και τριψιμο σε κλουβι σκευη .μετα καλο ξεπλυμμα με καθαρο νερο και στεγνωμα στον ηλιο

----------


## Panosp

Ευχαριστώ πολύ , μου τα είχε πει και κάποιο άλλο μέλος απλά δεν τον βρήκα μέσα για να ζητήσω λεπτομέριες... 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση...

----------


## georgepapa

Ξυδι αραιομενο με νερο η καλιτερη απολυμανση,,,,,,,,,,,η υγρο πιατων αραιομενο με νερο

----------


## vag21

σε ενα ψεκαστηρι βαζεις την ποσοτητα που σου ειπε ο δημητρης (χλωρινης-νερο).ψεκαζεις ολο το κλουβι και το αφηνεις καποια ωρα. στην συνεχεια ξεβγαζεις με καυτο νερο με το πιεστικο της ντουζεριας και αφηνεις να στεγνωσει.

----------


## tliotis

και μετά αφου στεγνώσει , ψέκασε και με το σπρέι ντετόλ!

----------


## tarirs

παιδια εγω σκεφτομαι να ψεκασω και με αντισυπτικο που εχουν τα νοσοκομεια που απολυμανουν τα εργαλεια και τους παγκους ειναι καλο...??? Εχω ενα μπουκαλι ολοκληρο...

----------


## tliotis

το στερίλιουμ εννοείς ?

----------


## ninos

Η χλωρίνη σε συνδυασμό με πολύ ζεστό νερό, νομίζω ότι απολυμαίνει τα πάντα.  Τις ταΐστρες και τις ποτίστρες μπορείς να τις βράσεις σε μια κατσαρόλα που θα έχεις βάλει μέσα ξύδι και σόδα.

----------


## tarirs

> το στερίλιουμ εννοείς ?


Αυτο εννοω...http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...120301036.jpg/

----------


## jk21

Το Big Spray είναι βακτηριοκτόνο, φυματιοκτόνο, μυκητοκτόνο και ιοκτόνο (Ηπατίτιδα Β΄, ΑΙDS, κτλ.) Περιέχει ως βασικά συστατικά την αιθυλική αλκοόλη, την ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη και το πολυεξανίδιο (διγουανίδη) . Χρησιμοποιειται για την απολύμανση αντικειμένων, συσκευών νοσηλείας, μικρών επιφανειών και εξοπλισμού (καρότσια, κρεββάτια, φορεία, κομοδίνα, κ.α.). δρα μεσα σε 5 λεπτα απο ειδα σε οδηγιες χρησης σε εμπορικη σελιδα του διαδικτυου

αυτο ειναι το φυλλαδιο οδηγιων της εταιριας παραγωγης 




http://www.antiseptica.com/pdf/321.pdf?title=Leaflet

αρα κανει .

παντως το χλωριωμενο νερο και ειδικα αν ειναι ζεστο οπως σωστα ειπε και ο στελιος ειναι επαρκεστατο

το ξυδι απο μονο του δεν επαρκει για ολους τους μικροοργανισμους

----------


## tarirs

> το big spray είναι βακτηριοκτόνο, φυματιοκτόνο, μυκητοκτόνο και ιοκτόνο (ηπατίτιδα β΄, αιds, κτλ.) περιέχει ως βασικά συστατικά την αιθυλική αλκοόλη, την ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη και το πολυεξανίδιο (διγουανίδη).χρησιμοποιειτ  ι για την απολύμανση αντικειμένων, συσκευών νοσηλείας, μικρών επιφανειών και εξοπλισμού (καρότσια, κρεββάτια, φορεία, κομοδίνα, κ.α.).  δρα μεσα σε 5 λεπτα απο ειδα σε οδηγιες χρησης σε εμπορικη σελιδα του διαδικτυου
> 
> αυτο ειναι το φυλλαδιο οδηγιων της εταιριας παραγωγης 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.antiseptica.com/pdf/321.pdf?title=leaflet
> 
> ...


nα πλυνω δημητρη το κλουβι δηλ και να το χρησιμοποιησω,κανει δουλεια δηλαδη...???

----------


## jk21

τασο ευχαριστω για την επισημανση ! το γνωστο προβλημα να κοβονται καποια ποστ .ειχα κολλησει την τελεια με την παρενθεση εδω

<< *) .* Χρησιμοποιειται ..... >>

τωρα ειναι  οκ

----------

